# Rotary Electric



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

HI i'm a watch nut with a collection of over 100 watches all working except my rotary electric. I bought this watch some time ago as a non runner. On investigation I found the previous owner had fitted the wrong battery.I was amazed with the correct battery it ticked away quite nicely only problem is when you put the watch on your wrist it stops. I assume this is a sign that the balance may be gone. is their any body out there can help me get this fixed thanks. dombox40


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> HI i'm a watch nut with a collection of over 100 watches all working except my rotary electric. I bought this watch some time ago as a non runner. On investigation I found the previous owner had fitted the wrong battery.I was amazed with the correct battery it ticked away quite nicely only problem is when you put the watch on your wrist it stops. I assume this is a sign that the balance may be gone. is their any body out there can help me get this fixed thanks. dombox40


Contact Paul Wirdnam (Silver Hawk on this forum). He just overhauled a few of my watches with this movement. Check out his early electric web site. It is great:

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome!

Email me on







. I can probably help.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Email me on
> 
> ...


You're fast, Paul. I was just giving you a plug and you had already replied when I was checking out my reply!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > HI i'm a watch nut with a collection of over 100 watches all working except my rotary electric. I bought this watch some time ago as a non runner. On investigation I found the previous owner had fitted the wrong battery.I was amazed with the correct battery it ticked away quite nicely only problem is when you put the watch on your wrist it stops. I assume this is a sign that the balance may be gone. is their any body out there can help me get this fixed thanks. dombox40
> ...


Thanks Dave :thumbsup: ....this Rotary could have a Landeron 4750..or it could be like this one that I posted last week....with a Dynotron movement in it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Doh...I didn't read the sub-title. :bb:  So it a Landeron 4750...no problem


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Doh...I didn't read the sub-title. :bb:  So it a Landeron 4750...no problem


Hi paul I gather your the main man on electric watches. Can you do anything for mine and if so where do I post it to thanks.I am only assuming its a 4750


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Doh...I didn't read the sub-title. :bb:  So it a Landeron 4750...no problem
> ...


Sure...can you please email me on







?


----------

